# WEb site building



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

what is the best 
sowftware to build a web site?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Nvu/kompoZer are pretty good for WYSIWYG editors.

http://www.nvu.com/
http://www.kompozer.net/

They're pretty much the same thing, but have different names


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is an extract from my blog about web site authoring programs



> I have looked at several "what you see is what you get" (WYSIWYG) web site authoring programmes, including Coffee Cup 2008 html Editor, Serif Web Plus X2, Dreamweaver CS3, NVU, and Komposer.
> 
> Naturally Dreamweaver stood out as the leader in the industry. The cost is $399 (about R3200) so purchasing even one licence, let alone 20, simply made this a financially impossible solution. I did look at the educational licensing options; however, it appears that Adobe does not believe that there are schools in Africa! Be that as it may for USA and Canadian schools the cost is $199 (about R1500), still way out of my budget.
> 
> ...


Hope this is helpful.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

N|vu certainly DOES have a CSS editor. There is a screenshot of it on this page.

Peace...


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Some buddy the new front page web sites only work in IE 7


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

caraewilton said:


> Here is an extract from my blog about web site authoring programs
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


 Cool website


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> Nvu/kompoZer are pretty good for WYSIWYG editors.
> 
> http://www.nvu.com/
> http://www.kompozer.net/
> ...


nvudev.com doesn't work. Where else can i download this site builder from?

Thank you


----------



## MRdNk (Apr 7, 2007)

Personally I use Dreamweaver, although I do understand that this is out of some peoples' price range. Before I used that I quite liked AlleyCode.com - which is completely free - try it out, if you like it then great, if you don't then no loss. 

Haven't tried nvu.


----------



## MRdNk (Apr 7, 2007)

Ps. There are load of free options and try before you buy for most of the big packages, the best advice is to free out a few, and see which one suits you.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

donny898 said:


> nvudev.com doesn't work. Where else can i download this site builder from?
> 
> Thank you


download.com

http://www.download.com/Nvu/3000-2048_4-10412423.html?cdlPid=10412422


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

donny898 said:


> nvudev.com doesn't work. Where else can i download this site builder from?
> 
> Thank you


Kompozer is an unofficial bug-fix release of N|vu, so download that instead.

Peace...


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> N|vu certainly DOES have a CSS editor. There is a screenshot of it on this page.
> 
> Peace...


 Sorry, will fix that in my blog post...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 20, 2008)

i used photoshop and dreamwaver to build my website


----------



## etch (Sep 20, 2008)

for me , u can use anything from photoshop , to dreamwaver and sun workstation ,,, whatever ur pc can hold


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 24, 2002)

Try the open-source version of Aptana Studio.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

For myself personally, I never really liked WYSIWYG editors. I find them too restrictive. Good me a good text editor with syntax colorization, and I'm happy


----------

